# Ebenfalls Rechnung von SMS Telecom



## Catsu (26 August 2005)

Hallo,
ich bin wahrscheinlich auch ein Mr. doof. Mir ist das gleiche passiert. Nun schicke ich den Widerspruch mit der Post zurück und warte mal, ob ich die gleichen Schreiben bekomme. Ich bin froh, das ich das Forum gefunden habe  und nicht allein bin. Der Link zu den Themen hat mit sehr geholfen und Hoffnmung gemacht.
Ich habe auch keine Lust die Rechnung  zu bezahlen.

Nochmals Danke und nicht aufgeben.


----------



## SEP (26 August 2005)

_... und auch für diesen Thread geht's hier weiter ..._


----------

